# June 2014 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## clicker (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2014)

Going by the banter she was the local press photographer





















Woolpit Steam 2014 taken with an Olympus E420 DSLR & Classic 1960's Super-Takumar 1:3.5/135mm Lens. The problem here was getting as far away as possible to fill the frame!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 1, 2014)

I think this one is a tad better than the first I posted?


























More from E420 & Super-Takumar. Decided at some point to ditch the digital with most of the coming posts to be real film!




















Same camera but a tad older and taken with pancake lens!


----------



## abe11825 (Jun 1, 2014)

By golly, gee whiz, you kids are fast in posting the new month's pictures!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2014)

abe11825 said:


> By golly, gee whiz, you kids are fast in posting the new month's pictures!







Photographing the artist


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Jun 2, 2014)

all three from a recent trip to France - 1 Frances-Anne - 2 vanilla creme brulee and rhubarb yum 3 church in aubeterre


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2014)

Had a go at using two mobiles as film scanner resulting in this last mess. One used as back light other as camera/scanner! Anyway more Woolpit Steam 2014 taken with a Voigtländer Brillant TLR c.1937. Film was Ilford FP4 developed in ID11, 1+3, 20C for twenty minutes. Another kitchen sink job!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs quoad said:


>



Like these, stunning sort of place I want to be


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Like these, stunning sort of place I want to be


Thank you, stowpirate. I love it too - I'll gladly get up at 03:00 on a Sunday morning to drive over to the Lakes. There aren't many places I'd do that for...

I think I saw 13 people (and four dogs) in the first 9hrs of walking, on ^^^ that walk. (And a few sheep.)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/take-a-...doned-aldwych-tube-station-in-central-london/


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 3, 2014)

More Woolpit Steam 2014 meets Voigtländer Brillant TLR from 1937


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

Mobile snaps from this morning


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 4, 2014)

from yesterday - This picture is not worthy of this thread, but I wanted to post it somewhere! 

Also, I know it's messed up on the right side...but I like to imagine how cool it would be if it wasn't


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2014)

A rare sighting of someone actually inside the kings library.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 4, 2014)

Taken with the Bronica.  Ilford Delta Pro 400.  Developed in R09.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> from yesterday - This picture is not worthy of this thread, but I wanted to post it somewhere!
> 
> Also, I know it's messed up on the right side...but I like to imagine how cool it would be if it wasn't
> 
> View attachment 55115



That is an _awesome_ picture.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> That is an _awesome_ picture.



thanks, it was an awesome scene we happened upon.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2014)

more bubbles


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Taken with the Bronica.  Ilford Delta Pro 400.  Developed in R09.



Cool looking oversized camera


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Cool looking oversized camera



Its an instamax i think.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2014)

More mobile phone snaps


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2014)

batersea park 



batersea park by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2014)

batersea park tennis by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 6, 2014)

From test film in Voigtlander Brillant TLR S-2 focusing version dating from 1945


----------



## cybertect (Jun 6, 2014)

Red and Green Boxes by cybertect, on Flickr




Laid Back by cybertect, on Flickr




Dancing Man by cybertect, on Flickr




Torquay Outer Harbour by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 7, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Cool looking oversized camera


 It works, and it was a quid at car booty.  Not really my thing though.  Given it to Nita.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2014)

Taken with a Russian Helios 44M 50mm f2 mounted with an adaptor on an Olympus E420 DSLR. That turns this lens into telephoto of about 135mm


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 7, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Torquay Outer Harbour by cybertect, on Flickr



Magic


----------



## dweller (Jun 8, 2014)

in Gillespie park


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 8, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157644650134799/


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2014)

London on a sunny sunday morning.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 8, 2014)

the dancers by fraction man, on Flickr




the dancers by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 8, 2014)

Peacock Suit by -cybertect-




Here Be Dragons by -cybertect-




Time flies by when you're the driver of a train by -cybertect-


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2014)

The Hot House Four


----------



## clicker (Jun 9, 2014)

Sitting in the Trafalgar Tavern, Greenwich this evening.....a rare but beautifully balmy night


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Regent's Park in full bloom.


























http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-sunny-walk-through-a-rose-packed-regents-park-in-central-london/


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 9, 2014)

Went to Cambridge at the weekend.




Cambridge by RoyReed, on Flickr




King's College Chapel by RoyReed, on Flickr




Cambridge by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2014)

I cropped out the distracting light from the photo posted further up the page.  Better?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, much better. I would want to do a similar crop on the right of about 1/2 a centimetre.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes, much better. I would want to do a similar crop on the right of about 1/2 a centimetre.



Get rid of the red line you mean?

I'll try but I'm attempting to keep the same aspect ratio


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2014)

?


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd keep the same aspect ratio and use the blue at both edges to keep a bit of tension in the framing.


----------



## dweller (Jun 10, 2014)

^I was going to say don't crop it, but I'll go with royreed's crop.
By the way very nice Cambridge panorama RoyReed


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 10, 2014)

dweller said:


> By the way very nice Cambridge panorama RoyReed


Ta  - there's three more here


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> I'd keep the same aspect ratio and use the blue at both edges to keep a bit of tension in the framing.



I think that works best.  Cheers. I'd not thought of it.


----------



## dweller (Jun 11, 2014)

I went to a little street party in a street where I lived until recently
It was pretty cool as we joined our street up with the new housing development next door so it was 
 a good chance for new neighbours and kids to meet. 




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr




An Islington Street Party by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Jun 11, 2014)

mrs quoad said:


>



Were this? looks great


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2014)

Flixton Air Museum & St. Peter's Brewery Hall taken with a Russian Moskva 2 Camera pictured. DIY developing.






Pulling a pint at the Rumburgh Buck - Olympus E420 DSLR & Helios 44M


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 13, 2014)

First two mobile snaps. Last Olympus DSLR with Super-Takumar


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2014)

A bit of colour 




Torquay Inner Harbour Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr




Bow Wave by cybertect, on Flickr

and a bit of black and white




Cartwright Gardens by cybertect, on Flickr




Goodwin&#x27;s Court by cybertect, on Flickr




Water Pump, Bedford Row by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 15, 2014)

Yesterdays find film already locked and loaded 

c1937 Voigtlander Brillant as copied by those Ruskies. First as the Kosmolets then became the Lubitel 
http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Komsomolets


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 15, 2014)

Rescue Birds at car boot sale this morning


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 15, 2014)

Flickr Link

Olympus XA2 50p compact camera.  FirstCall 400S film.  Lots of abuse in the film changing bag (including throwing down after failing to spool, and forgotten a few weeks).  Developed in R09.  This is naturally imperfect.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 16, 2014)

Larraitz Spain


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 16, 2014)

Cambridge.

Bronica SQ-A
Zenzanon PS 150mm f/4
Foma Fomapan 200 film
Developed in R09

Flickr Link


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 16, 2014)

Kilmory Bay, Isle of Rum


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 16, 2014)

An Sgurr, Isle of Eigg


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheeps!


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2014)

A dog on the Berlin U Bahn.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 17, 2014)

My dad's bike...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Were this? looks great


Sorry, dlx, only just seen this. 

Short answer: the Western Lake District. 

Longer answer: the path up Pillar from Kirk Fell, with Yewbarrow poking up in the middle of the pic.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2014)

This one is two negative scans combined 












Taken with Voigtlander TLR dating from 1937. Last one has had light leaks and colour composted


----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2014)

I caught the London to Brighton bike ride as it passed through Carshalton on Sunday morning.




London to Brighton Bike Ride by cybertect, on Flickr




London to Brighton Bike Ride by cybertect, on Flickr




London to Brighton Bike Ride by cybertect, on Flickr




London to Brighton Bike Ride by cybertect, on Flickr




London to Brighton Bike Ride by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2014)

More from Voigtlander Brillant c1937


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 19, 2014)

Evening at Chichester by chiron3636, on Flickr




Chichester Beach by chiron3636, on Flickr




Sea shells by chiron3636, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Quartz (Jun 19, 2014)

I really ought to have clicked Like on pretty much every picture.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2014)

Test film taken with a Yashica D TLR with new for me Czech Fomapan 100 Film. Developed with Ilford ID11 stock mix for 7 minutes at temperature chemical was stored in garage. Also it was *6th use* of developer mix, it must be exhausted!? The developer and fixer turned green!


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2014)

Had to be quick to get this one as it unexpectedly chuffed passed.





The Sweet Lowdown


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Had to be quick to get this one as it unexpectedly chuffed passed.



Great angled shot


----------



## cybertect (Jun 20, 2014)

215 Grays Inn Road by cybertect, on Flickr




Mary Ward House: Main Entrance by cybertect, on Flickr




Long Acre by cybertect, on Flickr




The Goodenough Club by cybertect, on Flickr




11 and 12 Mecklenburgh Square by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 20, 2014)

More Woolpit Steam 2014


----------



## cybertect (Jun 21, 2014)

Waterloo Bridge Steps by -cybertect-




Booked by -cybertect-


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## clicker (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs quoad you are going to some very scenic places recently ... love your pics .. where in the world are you?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2014)

That looks like the Lake District


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 23, 2014)

Taken with a four quid car boot wreck  Ferrania Condor I - Italian Camera c1949 with seriously scratched by possibly brillo pad lens  This is what the test film revealed albeit 7th use of developer mix! Lens flare maybe combination of exhausted chemicals and scratched lens.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> mrs quoad you are going to some very scenic places recently ... love your pics .. where in the world are you?


Thank you, weltweit. Ataxerxes is spot-on - the Lake District. It is an incredible area - the photos kinda take themselves, if you know what I mean. I'm just happy to have them there as reminders once the weekend's over and I'm back in the office!

(That particular batch of photos - of which there are dozens more  - come from a 12-ish mile walk across 7ish 'Far Eastern' peaks last Saturday.)


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 24, 2014)

Village Dog Show






Flickr Link

Bronica SQ-A
Zenzanon PS 150mm f/4
S-18 extension tube
Ilford FP4 Plus film
Developed in R09


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 24, 2014)

CoxTor by fraction man, on Flickr




StapletonTor by fraction man, on Flickr




Dartmoor by fraction man, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 24, 2014)

One Kemble Street by cybertect, on Flickr




One Kemble Street by cybertect, on Flickr




One Kemble Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Kingsway Blur by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 24, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Village Dog Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spaniel are my kind of dog not sure about the door stop camera mind - jealousy


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 24, 2014)

cybertect said:


>



Aliens


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 24, 2014)

Choose Your House and the Temperance by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 24, 2014)

Green stuff is developer after 9th use of mix! Camera used dates from 1932. It is black body well used Leica II with a similar aged Elmar lens. The shutter is tapering on 200 and 500th. These taken at 200th and managed to crop out the darker edge! A you can see the stock ID11 developer mix is well exhausted. Film was Fomopan 100. As usual no temperature control . I guess approx. 24C for 8 minutes. 10th use and I will mix up new stuff or maybe not might push this to 20th use!


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 24, 2014)

Same film and camera with shutter tapering - dark edges


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 25, 2014)

Copse near the Cornwall/Devon border by RoyReed, on Flickr

Everyone who's driven down the A30 to Cornwall will recognise and welcome the site of this clump of trees on the left-hand side of the road just five miles from the border - it means you're almost there. Unfortunately it now has a windmill right behind it which somewhat spoils the view. I'm not against windmills - in fact I think we must have them - but why this one there! Compare with this photo taken one year earlier.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 25, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Everyone who's driven down the A30 to Cornwall will recognise and welcome the site of this clump of trees on the left-hand side of the road just five miles from the border - it means you're almost there. Unfortunately it now has a windmill right behind it which somewhat spoils the view. I'm not against windmills - in fact I think we must have them - but why this one there! Compare with this photo taken one year earlier.



Yes, I noticed the windmill had appeared when I last drove down to visit my in-laws in Callington at the end of May. I'd been meaning to stop and take a shot of those trees myself for some time.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 25, 2014)

14 16 by cybertect, on Flickr




Nouvelles d'Europe by cybertect, on Flickr




Oriental Delight by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 25, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Yes, I noticed the windmill had appeared when I last drove down to visit my in-laws in Callington at the end of May. I'd been meaning to stop and take a shot of those trees myself for some time.


Apart from the lay-by about a half a mile before you get to the clump there are very few spots to get a good view. I spent ages driving round the lanes on both sides of the A30 looking for one. Some maps show a lane going under the A30 between the lay-by and the clump, but there's a locked gate on either end of it. I have gone into the field a couple of times which is were I got this one in a cold, muddy February about five years ago (stitched from 4 images).




Copse by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2014)

Was that my Leica? No it was the cheap and nasty mobile - Fat Sprat is the one for me


----------



## cybertect (Jun 26, 2014)

But where are you going? by -cybertect-


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2014)

cybertect said:


> But where are you going? by -cybertect-



Well I am going to Canada


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2014)

I havent been out and about taking actual photos this month...... But I was playing about with a photographic loupe and my phone in the office the last couple of days




Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr




Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr




Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr




Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken with a Russian Start SLR.  Czech Fomopan film.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I havent been out and about taking actual photos this month...... But I was playing about with a photographic loupe and my phone in the office the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice did we really need to see that


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2014)

Let it be a warning to you all


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 26, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Nice did we really need to see that


I was half way through my first meal of the day... Good job I need to lose a bit of weight


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2014)

I turn it upside down to empty it sometimes..... Its so wrong.

I've had the computer 5 years, it has been in there since they built the building 4 years before. Never had a new keyboard


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> ... I've had the computer 5 years, it has been in there since they built the building 4 years before. Never had a new keyboard


My last computer which I had for years the keyboard was completely worn out.
This newer one sprog uses to play games on and the "S" and "D" key decals have already rubbed off


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 27, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I turn it upside down to empty it sometimes..... Its so wrong.
> 
> I've had the computer 5 years, it has been in there since they built the building 4 years before. Never had a new keyboard



I feel your pain 






























Had to scan this film twice!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 27, 2014)

City Lit by cybertect, on Flickr




Cycle Hire Only by cybertect, on Flickr




Royal Opera House Colonnade by cybertect, on Flickr




Bisected by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 27, 2014)

Felixstowe Voigtlander Brillant TLR c1937


----------



## cybertect (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^ I love the first two in particular


----------



## cybertect (Jun 27, 2014)

Photographer in search of a title by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jun 28, 2014)

June 21st in sunny London Sudanese protest and anti-cuts march


----------



## dweller (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 29, 2014)

Voigtlander Brillant TLR c1937. 9th use of developer mix. Czech Fomapan 100 Film.





Two negs stitched. Leica IIIc & Elmar c1950 Czech Fomapan 100 Film. Camera has shutter that is about two stops out!












Again Leica IIIc & Elmar c1950. Czech Fomapan 100 Film. Must get this camera CLA'ed


----------



## toland (Jun 29, 2014)

View attachment 56654


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 29, 2014)

Privet Hawk Moth drying her wings


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (Jun 29, 2014)

Pentire Head and Pentireglaze Haven by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 29, 2014)

Loving the photo's.
I keep meaning to post something....what are the rules?  Does it have to be taken in the relevant month, or does that not matter?


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 29, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Loving the photo's.
> I keep meaning to post something....what are the rules?  Does it have to be taken in the relevant month, or does that not matter?


No rules, but people do tend to post photos they've taken recently. If you want to post older photos maybe start a separate thread as others have done. Looking forward to seeing something.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 29, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> No rules, but people do tend to post photos they've taken recently. If you want to post older photos maybe start a separate thread as others have done. Looking forward to seeing something.


I don't have a fancy camera or 'owt but I do have an eye for composition, that will most likely be my contribution.  I haven't taken anything good of late, but I have a week off from work so most likely post in the July thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 30, 2014)

On a bit of a riff with concrete in the sunlight we've been enjoying lately...




Brunswick Centre: Two Concrete Details by cybertect, on Flickr




Caution - Automatic Gate by cybertect, on Flickr




Concrete Shadow by cybertect, on Flickr




Glazed Brick Window by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 30, 2014)

cybertect said:


> On a bit of a riff with concrete in the sunlight we've been enjoying lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's this then?  I'm liking the concrete geometric shapes


----------



## cybertect (Jun 30, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Where's this then?  I'm liking the concrete geometric shapes



Aye. They're a bit Yin-Yang mirror images of each other 

It's the Brunswick Centre in Bloomsbury

http://www.brunswick.co.uk/index.php/findus

A bit of background on the building, if you're interested

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2006/oct/23/architecture.communities


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 30, 2014)

Olympus XA, DIY developing in Kitchen Sink. Fomapan 100 film, ID11 developer 6.5mins at 20C. 2nd use of stock mix ID11. Veho-008 stand alone scanner.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2014)

(The Isle of Man is visible in the 2nd and 3rd pics - particularly the second. In the sea, like.)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs quoad said:


> (The Isle of Man is visible in the 2nd and 3rd pics - particularly the second. In the sea, like.)


Hardknott?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Hardknott?


2nd and 3rd pics, spot on.

The other 3 are Wrynose (first handful of meters, view towards the Scafell group; then pointed either way from the top) - taken at about 05:30. One of our camping party caught a dose of the galloping trots. So I drove em to York (starting at midnight), and got back to the Duddon Valley not long after dawn. On the bright side, the light was spectacular.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs quoad said:


> 2nd and 3rd pics, spot on.
> 
> The other 3 are Wrynose (first handful of meters, view towards the Scafell group; then pointed either way from the top) - taken at about 05:30. One of our camping party caught a dose of the galloping trots. So I drove em to York (starting at midnight), and got back to the Duddon Valley not long after dawn. On the bright side, the light was spectacular.....



At least you won't have encountered much (if any) traffic at 05:30?  It's not the best road to have to practice hill starts on


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice photos mrs quoad - definitely worth getting up early for.



neonwilderness said:


> It's not the best road to have to practice hill starts on


That's for sure - I once drove through there in an old VW Scirocco with a slipping clutch!


----------



## cybertect (Jul 1, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Where's this then?  I'm liking the concrete geometric shapes



I just realised you quoted the whole post. The first is The Brunswick, the other three are of the Travelodge on Drury Lane, which was converted from an office building about 10 years ago.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 1, 2014)

Great shots mrs quoad


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 1, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Great shots mrs quoad


Yup I second that emotion. I'm not usually sure about landscapes with nothing in them tbh but the depth and contrast and rawness really make them stand out. Most of them look like you could just step into them


----------

